# Shout Out Where You Were Born!! And Where You Live!!



## howitzerbelly (Jun 8, 2009)

I Am Curious Where Everyone Is From!! Shout Out Your Favorite Food And Where You Live!! I Thought It Would Be Fun!! We Will See??


----------



## Skinny_FFA (Jun 8, 2009)

Born in Hungary.
Living in Germany.
Fave Food: Toast with tartar sauce, salmon, asparagus, gratinated with cheese and on top: horse radish and pepper :eat2: Its really good! Provieded that you like all those ingredients 

And what about you howitzerbelly?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 8, 2009)

howitzerbelly said:


> I Am Curious Where Everyone Is From!! Shout Out Your Favorite Food And Where You Live!! I Thought It Would Be Fun!! We Will See??




You have to answer yourself as well, silly.


Born in Vancouver
Live in Vancouver


ICE CREAM! 



Why would I want to live anywhere else? :bow:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 8, 2009)

I was born in America and I live in the UK....that's all you are getting from this paranoid girl, lol


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jun 8, 2009)

Born in Cleveland. Live in Cleveland. Favorite food is steak au poivre.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 8, 2009)

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Born in Cleveland. Live in Cleveland. Favorite food is steak au poivre.




Hey! Happy Birthday!


----------



## RentonBob (Jun 8, 2009)

I was born in Seattle and I live in Renton 

My fave food is General Tso's Chicken :eat2:


----------



## theronin23 (Jun 8, 2009)

Born in Manchvegas, New Hampshire
Live in Palm Bay, Florida (unfortunately)

Favorite food? That's like asking a parent their favorite child!


----------



## MasterShake (Jun 8, 2009)

Born in Japan (air force brat), live in KC.

Favorite food...hmm...um...uh...um...chicken tikka masala?

My favorites change daily! :eat2:


----------



## howitzerbelly (Jun 8, 2009)

I can try anything ounce.. I love salmon!! yumm!!!!!




Skinny_FFA said:


> Born in Hungary.
> Living in Germany.
> Fave Food: Toast with tartar sauce, salmon, asparagus, gratinated with cheese and on top: horse radish and pepper :eat2: Its really good! Provieded that you like all those ingredients
> 
> And what about you howitzerbelly?


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 8, 2009)

Born in England, live in Wales.
Favourite food is chicken pathia and pilau rice :eat2:


----------



## JenFromOC (Jun 8, 2009)

I was born in Anaheim, California....live in Costa Mesa, California....and my favorite food is PIZZA! Yum!


----------



## howitzerbelly (Jun 8, 2009)

I born May 4th 1979, but i was not alone.. I have twin and he is fat like me.!! I might post a fat twin pic.. but i should ask him first!! We were born in corvallis, Oregon USA!! I currently live in seattle,WA USA!! 

I love eating biscuits for my girlfriend.. Yummy in the tummy!! My favorite food is Carne Asada, poor people food from Mexico!! corn tortilla, shredded lettuce and goat cheese.. marinated then cut steak.. normally the cheap cut flat steak or flank steak .. it does not matter as long as its marinated in orange juice, lime juice, chilli powder, chipotle powder.. cilantro, onions, a little worchestershire sauce and garlic powder.. and of course a Tecate or corona.. but hey I like negro modelo for the marinade!!! Heated tortilla, a little steak shredded cabbage goat cheese and some salsa and squeeze of fresh lime !!! THis is finger food.... so no knives or forks lol.. That is perfect food lol..
I know Europeans have more class then those in the states.. but hey .. nothing wrong with a little finger food!! Just wash your hands first


----------



## howitzerbelly (Jun 8, 2009)

I forgot to say where i was born and where i live.. and my favorite food???? Who started this thread lol


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Jun 8, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Hey! Happy Birthday!




Thanks.






and the ten character rule is stupid


----------



## paintball (Jun 9, 2009)

born in durham NC live in Mebane NC

EDIT: My favorite food is pizza or Japanese steak house.


----------



## Lizzy... (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm was born in Galesburg, IL.
I live in Galesburg, IL; but only until this August when I go off to college.

My favorite food is spaghetti!


----------



## Esther (Jun 9, 2009)

Born in Southern Ontario, live in Southern Ontario, will probably croak in Southern Ontario 

I could eat grilled cheese sandwiches every day!


----------



## WillSpark (Jun 9, 2009)

Born in Overland Park, KS
Lived in Missouri close by since I was 3.

But I've been all over the place. Missouri was just the epicenter.


----------



## knottedsouls (Jun 9, 2009)

howitzerbelly said:


> I Am Curious Where Everyone Is From!! Shout Out Your Favorite Food And Where You Live!! I Thought It Would Be Fun!! We Will See??



I was born in Voorhees New Jersey, Live in Pittsburgh.

Fav food: home made lasagna


----------



## Kazak (Jun 9, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> I was born in Anaheim, California....live in Costa Mesa, California....and my favorite food is PIZZA! Yum!



I was born in Bellflower, Ca. & now live in Anaheim, Ca.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 9, 2009)

Born and raised in Great Falls, Montana, now live in Gainesville, Florida and I love all kinds of seafood


----------



## Asrai (Jun 9, 2009)

Born in Sweden and still living there.

Favourite food would probably be thai of any kind, preferrably chicken in a spicy, sweet and sour sauce. :eat2:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 9, 2009)

Born in Downey, California. Live in a suburb of Minneapolis/St. Paul, Minnesota.

Favorite food: Most types of seafood, especially seafood stew or clambake.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

*Born* in Jersey City , New Jersey
*Live Now* in Sahuarita, Arizona

*Fav Food*: This is really too hard to answer,... I honestly love just about all foods!! Maybe top 3 is PICKLES, Tamales, and deep friend mushrooms w/ horseradish sauce!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Born and raised in Baltimore, MD and home again 

food....hmmmm is whipped creme a food* :blush:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 9, 2009)

Born in St. Charles, Il... live in Elgin, Il 

Bout a town over from each other...lame.

Favorite food: Pizza and Beer (combination)


----------



## Luke (Jun 9, 2009)

Born in Shreveport, Louisiana and now live near Seattle, Washington.

And I'm down for seafood.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 9, 2009)

Born: Defiance Ohio
Live: Newport Kentucky
Favorite food: Bacon cheese burger


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Jun 10, 2009)

Born: Culiacan,Sinaloa,Mexico
Live: Fountain Valley, CA
Fav Food: Carne Asada


----------



## warwagon86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Born in Ireland but currently live in England. Planning to move to the US within next few years.

Fav food has to be anything chinese


----------



## desi7482 (Jun 10, 2009)

Born in San Diego, Ca

Live in Baltimore, Md

Favorite Food is Steak and Rice


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 10, 2009)

Born: Niagara Falls (Canadian side)
Live: Metro Detroit (soon to be Colorado! What what?)

Favourite foods would have to be veggie pizza, raw oreos and hummus/baba ganoush with pitas. I began flirting with a BHM customer at my old job because he had those two items. Hahaha.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Jun 10, 2009)

I was born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania (unfortunately) and I now live in Puyallup, Washington (its sorta by Seattle).

Favorite food is pizza.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jun 11, 2009)

Born in Northern Illinois...I've lived here all my life (and a bit lonely might I add) *cough*

Favorite food just depends on my mood at the time..right now it's Orange Chicken from Panda Express. The stuff is just a little bite of heaven.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jun 11, 2009)

Born In: California
Live In: California

For all my life I've lived in the same city, I was just born in the city right next to it because it's where the only hospital is nearby. 

Favorite Food: Rice :eat2: (Brown especially)


----------



## Discodave (Jun 11, 2009)

Dundee, Scotland born,
And back living in Dundee again.
So havent really gotten to far 

Oh yea forgot food.
Hmmmm, Breakfast.
Thats my new answer for fav food. You just cant go wrong with a fry up of bacon, eggs, sauges and toast first thing in the morning.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jun 11, 2009)

Born in Arlington Heights, IL
Live in Arlington Heights, IL


----------



## StridentDionysus (Jun 11, 2009)

Born in Mexico City. Living in Mexico City and hating it 90% of the time :doh:.

Favourite food? IDK right now, maybe I can tell you when I'm hungry :eat1:.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 11, 2009)

Born/live in Las Vegas, NV.. and i cant live without sunflower seeds ..but it has to be the FritoLay brand.


----------



## escapist (Jun 11, 2009)

Born: Fresno CA
Live: Vegas


----------



## shhtx1970 (Jun 12, 2009)

Born in Chicago, IL
Live in Houston, TX


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Jun 12, 2009)

born in chicago, il
still live in chicago il
sothside anyone?

fav, food- pizza speghetti burgers hot dogs


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jun 12, 2009)

born in: Abilene, Kansas
living in: Abilene,Kansas

fav food......anything very fattening!


----------



## cakeboy (Jun 12, 2009)

I was born in a hospital!
I live in a house!

I like pretty much everything except Brussels sprouts and squash.


----------



## MatthewB (Jun 13, 2009)

Born in Rhode Island, and live there still... 

Favorite food? Hmmm... ICE CREAM.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 13, 2009)

Born in Mesquite, TX.

Live in Forney, TX.

Favorite food: Meatloaf, especially with mashed potatoes and cheesy green beans.:eat1:


----------



## Captain Save (Jun 13, 2009)

Born in Kentucky
Living in Maryland

Favorite foods: Chocolate or lemon confections, Gyros, marinara sauce on soft warm bread, and pancakes swimming in syrup and butter.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 14, 2009)

Born in Abington, Pennsylvania
Live in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

Favorite Food: Pizza


----------



## KerrieKat (Jun 21, 2009)

Born in Florence, Oregon.

Live in Albany, Oregon.


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Jun 21, 2009)

I was born in London England. Lived in Shaghai, Beijing, Malaysia and am now back where I started....though, getting itchy feet again!


----------



## hossbabyjr (Jun 21, 2009)

born in Chicago, IL
living in Charlotte, NC


----------



## likeitmatters (Jun 21, 2009)

new york namely rockville centre new york 

and grew up in west hempstead new york

and now live in charleston south carolina 

and nuts about chinese food and soft ice cream


:bow:


----------



## Venom (Jun 22, 2009)

I was born in V.A.
I live in Greensboro N.C.
Fav. food is hummus


----------



## powderfinger (Jun 22, 2009)

I was born in sin and live in a state of confusion. 

Actually I was born in far southwest VA, about an hour from TN/KY/WV depending on which direction you travel, now I still live in what is considered southwest virginia, but in my opinion is more central.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 23, 2009)

I was born in Eureka, California. I currently live in Indiana, Pennsylvania... I just say Pittsburgh because it's pretty close.

Favorite food - Artichokes. I could eat them every day... followed closely by chicken shish-kabobs with rice.


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Jun 23, 2009)

Born in Tipperary Ireland, live in London, England. Fave food is potatoes, no seriously I love a good potato lol


----------



## Inhibited (Jun 26, 2009)

Born and raised in Sydney Aus.
Favorite food is chinese


----------



## Buffetbelly (Jun 26, 2009)

Born in New York City and live in Cleveland, Ohio. I can see Canada from my front porch, which makes me an experienced diplomat.

Favorite food is pad thai.


----------



## BigGuyInBwick (Jun 28, 2009)

Born/Raised: Astoria, Queens, NY (although the hospital I was born in was in Flushing)
Now live: Bushwick, Brooklyn, NY

I also lived in NJ for about 3-4 years (Glassboro for one year of college, and about 8 months in Lake Hiawatha, the rest of the time in Hawthorne).

Oh, and before you ask about the Astoria thing, no, I'm not Greek (but with the amount of gyros I've had, my stomach might be, lol).


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jun 29, 2009)

Born in NE PA
Live in Charlotte NC

favorite food is eggplant parm :eat2:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 1, 2009)

Born in the east side suburbs of Rochester, live on the west side suburbs of Rochester, hope to die smack dab in the middle.

Favorite food is bagels.


----------



## garbled (Jul 1, 2009)

Born in Dublin, Ireland . lived in london,york,amsterdam,kazakstan(work took me there) now back living in Dublin, but moving to Cavan soon.
Favorite food a Rare well hung sirloin.
favorite drink 16 year old highland park single malt whiskey.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 1, 2009)

garbled said:


> Born in Dublin, Ireland . lived in london,york,amsterdam,kazakstan(work took me there) now back living in Dublin, but moving to Cavan soon.
> Favorite food a Rare *well hung sirloin*.
> favorite drink 16 year old highland park single malt whiskey.


 
Dang it just caught the sirloin part. Almost ran to get GEF over here to this thread, knowing how much she likes well hung ... meat


----------



## Diego (Jul 1, 2009)

I am from San Lorezno of Paraguay and now lives in Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## garbled (Jul 1, 2009)

cinnamitch said:


> Dang it just caught the sirloin part. Almost ran to get GEF over here to this thread, knowing how much she likes well hung ... meat



Didnt mean to get you all hot and bothered, sorry about that


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 1, 2009)

Born in Baltimore
Live in Catonsville 
Favorite food is anything Indian


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Jul 1, 2009)

*Born:* Leeds, England
*Live:* Edinburgh, Scotland - moved here some 15 years ago now (my mum's from Edinburgh and she wanted to come back home). Would like to spend some time living outside the UK, but that plan is shelved for the next five years at least.

*Favourite Food:* Been getting very much into Indian food of late, cooked a Murgh makhani last week which was outstanding. Still have love for Pizza though (but none of this deep dish nonsense) and a big seafood fan.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 1, 2009)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Born in Baltimore
> Live in Catonsville
> Favorite food is anything Indian



*I have never seen you post here before.. I am just a few exits around 695 in Reisterstown, *NEIGHBOR**


----------



## kinkykitten (Jul 10, 2009)

Born and bred in the West Midlands, England - not divulging my exact location but lets say near Birmingham (but i'm NOT a brummie)

I now live in beautiful Norway with Dan - he is the Norwegian one lol I love it here and learning the language is fun 

Although I guess you could say I have two homes as I visit England alot cos I'm a proper family girl and miss them like mad especially my Mom... Guess I have the best of both worlds


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 10, 2009)

Naples, FL. I have been in Florida all of my life, started in the panhandle and have worked my way south.


----------



## Starsshine (Jul 10, 2009)

Born in HOLLAND
Right now Living in Vancouver (dont know for how long yet)
Fav. Food: Italian.


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 10, 2009)

*Born:* Woonsocket, Rhode Island
*Live:* North Smithfield, Rhode Island (it's the next town over) -- but I'm moving to Kingston, RI in the fall for college. 

*Favorite Food:* Anything with chocolate and/or coffee flavouring in it. :eat2:


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jul 10, 2009)

I was born in Brooklyn, New York on Cinco De Mayo!
I now live in Eatontown, New Jersey!
And my favorite food is C-Food I like everything I see, LOL!!!!:eat2:


----------



## samuraiscott (Jul 10, 2009)

I was born in Riverdale, GA outside of Atlanta and currently live in Lithia Springs, not 15 minutes from downtown ATL. I have lived in GA all of my life except for a year and a half in Alabama. I love Italian food and red meat.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Jul 10, 2009)

Born in Connecticut
Live in Seattle


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 11, 2009)

Born upstate NY, whatchoolookinat?
Live in Colorado, but I will always be a New Yorker at heart.

Fave food: Bacon wrapped scallops, its like heaven fell from heaven and landed on another heaven in my mouth. ;p


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jul 11, 2009)

*Born in North Jersey!
Live in Nottingham/White Marsh, MD.*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 11, 2009)

scorpioinco said:


> Born upstate NY, whatchoolookinat?
> Live in Colorado, but I will always be a New Yorker at heart.
> 
> Fave food: Bacon wrapped scallops, its like heaven fell from heaven and landed on another heaven in my mouth. ;p



Born Upstate, NY here too!


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Born Upstate, NY here too!



Nice! I grew up in Utica, not too far away, but worked in buffalo and rochester for a few months. I miss New York, but don't miss the snow, getting up an hour early to brush off the car and shovel sucked.


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 12, 2009)

I was born in Manchester, Connecticut USA and I Currently Live in Naples, Florida USA


----------



## KFD (Jul 12, 2009)

Port of Entry: San Diego Naval Hospital
Currently: Panama City Naval Base, hoping to go back to San Diego...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 12, 2009)

scorpioinco said:


> Nice! I grew up in Utica, not too far away, but worked in buffalo and rochester for a few months. I miss New York, but don't miss the snow, getting up an hour early to brush off the car and shovel sucked.



Oh word, I go to Utica occasionally. Yeah, the snow is horrible. I just got my first car and I am NOT looking forward to this winter whatsoever.


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 13, 2009)

Born in Hawaii.
Live in Hawaii.

I love Shrimp.:eat1:


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Jul 21, 2009)

howitzerbelly said:


> I Am Curious Where Everyone Is From!! Shout Out Your Favorite Food And Where You Live!! I Thought It Would Be Fun!! We Will See??



So Cal here, Orange County!

and Sushi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckley_heath (Jul 21, 2009)

Born on the Gold Coast, Australia.
Raised on the GC & Brisbane, Australia.
Live in Melbourne, Australia

My kryptonite? Ice Cream! :smitten:


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 24, 2012)

*Born: Louisville, Kentucky
Live: Louisville, Kentucky
Fav Food: Italian*


----------



## stoneyman (Jan 24, 2012)

West LA, then and now....


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Carneys point, NJ

Small town in south Jersey right next to Delaware.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 24, 2012)

Born in Sydney, Australia. I'm still here/there.

Nomnom...Tortellini Carbonara or Chinese food.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 24, 2012)

*baltimore, md USA*


----------



## JenFromOC (Jan 27, 2012)

Born: Anaheim, California

Live: Aiea, Hawaii

Livin' the dream LOL


----------



## biglynch (Jan 27, 2012)

born: London UK
living: Luton UK

wanting to move to the USA for about 10 years... one day i will.


----------



## Anjula (Jan 27, 2012)

born : Gdynia, Poland still live here


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 27, 2012)

Anjula said:


> born : Gdynia, Poland still live here



Sweden!!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 27, 2012)

Born: Houston,Tx.
Live: Houston, Tx.


----------



## freakyfred (Jan 27, 2012)

Born in Dublin
Live in a village outside Dundalk


----------



## IszyStone (Jan 27, 2012)

Born: Waimea, Hawaii
Live: Missoula, Montana


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 27, 2012)

Born: Florida
Living: San Francisco, CA

Good times!


----------



## Fishstick1111 (Jan 28, 2012)

Born: Minnesota
Live: Minnesota

zzz.


----------



## TrickBaby (Jan 29, 2012)

Born: London town
Living: Midlands

......yah


----------



## Bighairyman (Jan 29, 2012)

Born in Flint, Michigan
Live in Flint, Michigan


----------



## Zowie (Jan 29, 2012)

Born in Cambridge, Ontario. Living in Vancouver, British Columbia.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 29, 2012)

Born: Jersey City, NJ
Raised: Bayonne, NJ
Current address: Northeastern PA


----------



## Mishty (Jan 30, 2012)

Born in Fort Payne Alabama
Live in Lickskillet Alabama

...at this rate, I ain't ever leaving.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 30, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Born in Fort Payne Alabama
> Live in Lickskillet Alabama
> 
> ...at this rate, I ain't ever leaving.


Yes you are. When I am rich, I'm going traveling and you're coming with so shut up.


----------



## desi7482 (Jan 30, 2012)

Born: San Diego, CA
Living: Baltimore, MD


----------



## topher38 (Feb 2, 2012)

Born: Newport beach CA
living: Oklahoma now hope for a move soon.


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 5, 2012)

Born: Misawa USAFB, Aomori Prefecture, Japan
Living: Lenexa, KS (Johnson County part of Kansas City)


----------



## Polarbear (Feb 6, 2012)

Born: Gwinnett, Georgia
Live: Gwinnett, Georgia and Carollton Georgia ( school )


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 10, 2012)

Born: Defiance Ohio

As of a couple months ago: Alexandria Kentucky


----------



## WomanlyHips (Feb 17, 2012)

Dubuque, Iowa
Dallas, Texas..


----------



## Bighairyman (Feb 17, 2012)

WomanlyHips said:


> Dubuque, Iowa
> Dallas, Texas..



I lived in Frisco for a bit and I have family there as well.


----------



## FrankWhite333 (Feb 19, 2012)

Born: Bronx NY
Live: Mount Vernon


----------



## WomanlyHips (Feb 20, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> I lived in Frisco for a bit and I have family there as well.



I get up that way when I need an Ikea fix...


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 21, 2012)

Born-Sherman, Tx
Live- Winona, MN


----------



## BLK360 (Feb 21, 2012)

Born: Houston, Texas.
Living: Cleveland, Texas.


----------



## Bighairyman (Feb 23, 2012)

WomanlyHips said:


> I get up that way when I need an Ikea fix...



Lol, an IKEA meatball fix? :eat2:


----------



## Rojohnson (Feb 26, 2012)

From Shreveport, LA 
As of two months ago Fayetteville, AR


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Feb 27, 2012)

Born: Philly
Living in: Philly burbs.

I love this effing city, but I prefer to live in the suburbs.


----------



## Dromond (Feb 27, 2012)

Born in Urbana, Illinois.

Grew up in Bondville, Illinois.

Currently live near Trinity, Alabama.


----------



## Magusz (Feb 27, 2012)

Born in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.
Living in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.


----------



## Thelonious (Feb 28, 2012)

Born: San Antonio, TX
Live: San Antonio, TX



WomanlyHips said:


> I get up that way when I need an Ikea fix...



Went to school in Denton, friend was an intern when they built that IKEA, got to go in before it opened to the public. Contemplating moving back to the DFW area, I miss it.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 29, 2012)

born; san bernardino, CA
currently; chico, CA


----------



## WomanlyHips (Apr 3, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> Lol, an IKEA meatball fix? :eat2:



Yes, absolutely


----------



## WomanlyHips (Apr 3, 2012)

UNT? The DFW area isn't too shabby, I enjoy it, especially Denton.


----------



## biggblk74 (Apr 3, 2012)

Born in *Arlington, VA


grew up in Stafford, va


and now live in Richmond, va

Richmonds not at all a bad place to live, however i do miss living in the Dc metro area a.K.a DMV*


----------



## bigpapi4u (Apr 3, 2012)

Born:Miches,Dominican Depublic
Grew up:Santo Domingo,Dominican Republic
Live:San Juan,Puerto Rico


----------



## Kamily (Apr 3, 2012)

Born in Middlesboro, Kentucky.

Right now Im living in Middlesboro again but Ive lived in several other states such as Michigan, Texas and Tennessee.


----------



## Afro Man (Apr 3, 2012)

Born in San Diego, live in San Diego...it's a hard place to leave.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Apr 3, 2012)

biggblk74 said:


> Born in *Arlington, VA
> 
> 
> grew up in Stafford, va
> ...


*

How can you miss the DC metro area? My friend used to live in stafford. driving around there is enraging.*


----------



## biggblk74 (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah u right that traffic is a beast !! But the night life is way better than in Richmond, and i do like to go out every once in a while with the fellas..


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 5, 2012)

WomanlyHips said:


> UNT? The DFW area isn't too shabby, I enjoy it, especially Denton.



Yeah. Majored in mathematics of all things. I heard it changed a lot since I've been there.


----------



## JenFromOC (Apr 12, 2012)

Born and raised in Anaheim, CA
Currently living in Honolulu, HI


----------



## WomanlyHips (Apr 12, 2012)

Thelonious said:


> Yeah. Majored in mathematics of all things. I heard it changed a lot since I've been there.



Awesomeness!


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Apr 20, 2012)

Born in Panama City, Fl

grew up in Tampa, FL

and now lives in Jacksonville, FL


----------



## thomaswolf (May 3, 2012)

Born in philadelphia
grew up right outside philly
still live right outside philly


----------



## pepsicola93 (May 7, 2012)

Thelonious said:


> Yeah. Majored in mathematics of all things. I heard it changed a lot since I've been there.



Go math majors! *high five* haha

Oh, and:

I was born in San Antonio, grew up in San Antonio, and live in San Antonio. Lived in Austin for a little while too.


----------



## LeoGibson (May 7, 2012)

pepsicola93 said:


> Go math majors! *high five* haha
> 
> Oh, and:
> 
> I was born in San Antonio, grew up in San Antonio, and live in San Antonio. Lived in Austin for a little while too.



I think everyone I know just about has lived in Austin at some point. 
But for my money, San Antonio is my favorite city in Tx. Plus it has my all time favorite Tex-Mex place, Mi Tierra and I'm still wanting to hit Lulu's and check out the 3 lb. cinnamon roll.


----------



## pepsicola93 (May 7, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I'm still wanting to hit Lulu's and check out the 3 lb. cinnamon roll.



Same here!


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2012)

pepsicola93 said:


> Go math majors! *high five* haha
> 
> Oh, and:
> 
> I was born in San Antonio, grew up in San Antonio, and live in San Antonio. Lived in Austin for a little while too.



*High five* back!

I like Austin but would probably never live there.



LeoGibson said:


> I think everyone I know just about has lived in Austin at some point.
> But for my money, San Antonio is my favorite city in Tx. Plus it has my all time favorite Tex-Mex place, Mi Tierra and I'm still wanting to hit Lulu's and check out the 3 lb. cinnamon roll.



Lulu's is great! Mi Tierra is good, just too expensive for my taste. I work right next to it and still order my mexican food a block further away for almost half the price.


----------



## LeoGibson (May 8, 2012)

Thelonious said:


> Lulu's is great! Mi Tierra is good, just too expensive for my taste. I work right next to it and still order my mexican food a block further away for almost half the price.



I didn't find it to be overly expensive but then again it was comparable to Houston prices which I think are generally a little higher than the standard cost in S.A. There ranchero sauce is worth nearly any cost.  when I want to go cheap it's Chacho's and if I need to go even cheaper any random taco truck will usually do. :eat2:

My sis and bro-in-law told me about Lulu's. They liked it a lot. My bro-in-law is a big eater and he and my sis could only handle half of one. They took the rest back to their hotel.


----------



## SweetandHotBBW (May 8, 2012)

From Missouri

Live in Los Angeles , CA :kiss2:


----------



## Vince_93 (May 9, 2012)

Born in Staten Island, New York

Live in Virginia Beach, Virginia


----------



## DWright5 (May 18, 2012)

Born in Brooklyn, NY

Live in suburban NJ, 45 minutes from NYC


----------



## Bighairyman (May 20, 2012)

Thelonious said:


> *High five* back!
> 
> I like Austin but would probably never live there.
> 
> ...


Mi Tierra is great. I love how they have that bakery or whatever it is called in there. It is fantastic. The Flan there is amazing.


----------



## BigWheels (May 20, 2012)

Born: Ft. Lauderdale, FL:happy:

Grew up: SAME :eat1:

Live:San Burlington, VT  I can't deal with heat & all my kids are up north.


----------



## CherryRVA (May 20, 2012)

Born: Portsmouth Va

Grew up: Virginia Beach Va

Now living in Tacoma WA.


----------



## kizzylove (Nov 19, 2013)

Born in Belize, live in Naples, FL


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 19, 2013)

I was born in a little village near Nottingham. (England)
I spent a couple of years actually living in Nottingham
Now I've been living in Blackpool for quite a while.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 19, 2013)

Born in Mt. Holly, NJ
Lived in Rammstein AFB, Germany, 
Scott AFB, Illinois
Mildenhall, Suffolk, England
Currently living just outside of St. Louis, MO


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 19, 2013)

That's some pretty decent travelling you've done there.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 19, 2013)

spookytwigg said:


> That's some pretty decent travelling you've done there.



Well my dad was in the air force, so we were traveling a lot. I really miss England.


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 19, 2013)

Well that makes a lot of sense, except the missing England bit. It's not that great at the moment.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 19, 2013)

spookytwigg said:


> Well that makes a lot of sense, except the missing England bit. It's not that great at the moment.



I know, it seems that David Cameron is pissing a lot of people over there besides the European crisis over there.


----------



## spookytwigg (Nov 19, 2013)

It's a pretty massive mess. I still would prefer to be here than a lot of other places I guess.


----------



## Mckee (Nov 19, 2013)

Born and raised in Milan, Italy. 
Lived in Modena (IT), Sassari (IT), Manchester (UK), Rome (IT) and Genoa (IT).
Living near Milan now.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 19, 2013)

Born and raised in NJ
Been all over east coast (FL, MA,PA, MI and WV)
Now living in Seattle, WA


----------



## Cobra Verde (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not much of a shouter.


----------



## bremerton (Nov 19, 2013)

pepsicola93 said:


> I was born in San Antonio, grew up in San Antonio, and live in San Antonio. Lived in Austin for a little while too.



yay texans! i feel like there are too few of us on here (especially with everything being bigger in texas and whatnot)

born in houston, grew up in a suburb of houston, moved around a little bit, and ended up in austin, where i plan to stay until the cost of living drives me out!


----------



## hedonistthinker (Nov 20, 2013)

born: random some random unimportantllatin american country
live: miami , Fl


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 20, 2013)

Born and grew up: Pretoria, South Africa

Lived: Port Elizabeth, SA; Sevenoaks, Kent, UK

Live: Cape Town..... nicest city in SA in terms of crime rate (yes, I know, that's ironic!), culture and nature aesthetics; and half an hour's drive from the nearest beach. So I'm staying. Unless I get the chance to move back to England, which I would do in half a heartbeat.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 20, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Born in Urbana, Illinois.
> 
> Grew up in Bondville, Illinois.
> 
> Currently live near Trinity, Alabama.



I'm back in Illinois.


----------



## azerty (Nov 20, 2013)

Born in Paris, France
Grew up in Normandy
Now in Lyon, France


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Nov 20, 2013)

Born in Panama City, Florida, now living in South Florida..

Fav Food: This is really diffcult to decide.. I love eating ice cream, cake, turkey, chicken and koesher foods..


----------



## LeoGibson (Nov 20, 2013)

Born: in a crossfire hurricane

Raised: by a toothless, bearded hag

Schooled: with a strap across my back

But it's alright now. In fact it's a gas.


----------



## lille (Nov 20, 2013)

Born in TX, raised in NH, living in MA for now.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 20, 2013)

biglynch said:


> born: London UK
> living: Luton UK
> 
> wanting to move to the USA for about 10 years... one day i will.



Still in Luton working in London

12 years now and counting...


----------



## Tad (Nov 20, 2013)

Born: a small town in Manitoba, Canada

Currently living: Ottawa, Ontario

Lived: 
- Ottawa (Ontario, Canada) <-- have moved here about 4 times
- Paris (France)
- Kitchener/Waterloo (Ontario, Canada) <-- five different places there during university, then moved there for work twice
- Montreal (Quebec, Canada) <-- the place I miss living the most, probably.
- also, during Uni, had 4 month work terms in Winnipeg (Manitoba, Canada), and Toronto (Ontario, Canada)

And way back when this thread was started, it was requested we list a favourite food, too. I'm terrible at picking favourites, in general, so I'll go with, hmmm, blueberries.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 20, 2013)

Born in Salisbury, UK. 
Lived in Berkshire (where my parents still live) and Newcastle upon Tyne (UK).
Now living in Manchester, UK. 

That's it, apart from a 6 month stint in Southern India and a 4 month stint in Ghana.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 20, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> a 4 month stint in Ghana.



Just a question, what is it like living in Africa?


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 21, 2013)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> Just a question, what is it like living in Africa?



Very hot and mosquito filled...I'm pretty sure I contracted (a fairly mild form of) malaria whilst I was there! Don't think I'd like to move there permanently, but it was fun and I'd like to visit other parts of Africa, to add to those I've been to already. The people were really friendly, the music was good, the colours wre bright, parts of the country were very beautiful and Ghanaians have a great sense of humour.  Does that answer your question?!


----------



## BChunky (Nov 21, 2013)

Born and raised in Santa Clara California. Now I live a few miles down the road in San Jose


----------



## warwagon86 (Nov 22, 2013)

Born in Ireland!
Live in Ireland!

Would like to live in Oz or America


----------



## Jabbauk (Nov 22, 2013)

Born in Surrey
Live in Surrey

Hmm, I think I need to explore a bit more


----------



## Esther (Nov 22, 2013)

Born in Ontario, Canada.
Living in Incheon, South Korea.


----------



## bremerton (Nov 23, 2013)

Esther said:


> Born in Ontario, Canada.
> Living in Incheon, South Korea.



what caused you to make that move?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 24, 2013)

Texas is bigger on the inside than on the outside. But Texas is big you say.. Yes it is.. And try driving across it in one day. I keep getting lost on that big stretch between Midland and Abilene.


----------



## Anjula (Nov 24, 2013)

Gdansk, Poland is where I currently live. My very first own apartment :happy:


----------



## Cobra Verde (Nov 26, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Texas is bigger on the inside than on the outside.


I heard there was a house like that once...


----------



## bigmac (Nov 26, 2013)

Born in New York City

Raised in northern Alberta (a farm north of the hamlet of Clyde)

Went to undergrad in Edmonton AB, Grad school in Portland OR

Live in California now spliting my time between Ventura County and the Central Valley

(need to move -- been in California over ten years -- never liked staying in one place that long)


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 26, 2013)

bigmac said:


> never liked staying in one place that long)



You sound a lot like me. I moved around all of my life, because my father was in the air force. He is tired of moving but i'm not. I been living where I have been for over 9 years and I'm ready to move on. This cycle just have been what I'm used to all of my life.


----------



## SSBBWHurricane (Nov 30, 2013)

Born in Brooklyn, New York.
Raised in Brooklyn, New York.
Spent young adulthood in West Hempstead, New York.
Currently residing in West Hempstead, New York for almost ten years.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 1, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Born in Salisbury, UK...



Hey, I grew up in a town about 30 minutes from there 

Born in Cheshire, UK.
Lived in Leicester (UK), & Wiltshire (UK).
Currently living on Vancouver Island in Canada.


----------



## Dex (Dec 1, 2013)

Born and raised in Durham, UK. Lived and worked there until 1999 then moved to Texas, U.S.A. Probably going to return to the U.K. next year as I have Grand kids that I would love to see grow up.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 2, 2013)

Victoria08 said:


> Hey, I grew up in a town about 30 minutes from there
> 
> Born in Cheshire, UK.
> Lived in Leicester (UK), & Wiltshire (UK).
> Currently living on Vancouver Island in Canada.



That's cool, whereabouts? I am now working in Cheshire (well, Stockport!) - perhaps one day I will end up in Canada too!


----------



## Tad (Dec 2, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> That's cool, whereabouts? I am now working in Cheshire (well, Stockport!) - perhaps one day I will end up in Canada too!



Yes please, let's keep importing the awesome british women! (OK, I'll happily accept awesome of whatever gender and origin, but we seem to have a bit of a theme going on with the british women)


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 3, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> That's cool, whereabouts? I am now working in Cheshire (well, Stockport!) - perhaps one day I will end up in Canada too!



I lived in Warminster until we moved to Canada, about 9 years ago.


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 3, 2013)

There really does seem to be a surprising number of brits on the board... Absolutely tonnes seem to have moved away (yes, I may be a little jealous)


----------



## Esther (Dec 4, 2013)

bremerton said:


> what caused you to make that move?



Work and adventure mostly! Working abroad is a good way to be able to explore a new continent affordably. I don't have to fly far to other Asian countries and I have my little home base here!


----------



## biglynch (Dec 4, 2013)

spookytwigg said:


> There really does seem to be a surprising number of brits on the board... Absolutely tonnes seem to have moved away (yes, I may be a little jealous)



Me too buddy.


----------



## SailorCupcake (Dec 4, 2013)

Born in Chicago, lived in New Orleans, based in North Carolina but have had stints in Baltimore, Maryland and Orlando, Florida


----------



## SciFreelancer (Dec 11, 2013)

Born in Seattle, Washington, currently residing in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## spookytwigg (Dec 12, 2013)

You will always find me in the kitchen at parties.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 12, 2013)

spookytwigg said:


> You will always find me in the kitchen at parties.



Ha! Me too, at least towards the end. On the floor, in front of the refrigerator.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Born: Oklahoma

Live: Oklahoma


----------



## Goreki (Dec 16, 2013)

extra_fat_guy said:


> Born: Oklahoma
> 
> Live: Oklahoma


Ling time no see, EFG, hope you're well


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Dec 16, 2013)

Goreki said:


> Ling time no see, EFG, hope you're well



I am doing good. Thanks. Thought I would come back, and check things out.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2013)

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am doing good. Thanks. Thought I would come back, and check things out.



good to see you...been a WHILE!!!

*Born in Baltimore, MD
LIVE in BALTIMORE, MD*


----------



## shantheman145 (Dec 20, 2013)

Born: OC California

Live: Mesa Arizona


----------



## edvis (Jan 14, 2014)

born in Cleveland, Tenn lived in California and Texas but moved back to Cleveland, Tn


----------



## mdecker93 (Jan 16, 2014)

Born in Annapolis, MD. Living in Solvang, CA now. Pretty much lived everywhere else in the country too lol.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jan 23, 2014)

mdecker93 said:


> Born in Annapolis, MD. Living in Solvang, CA now. Pretty much lived everywhere else in the country too lol.



Omg...I love Solvang! Spent every summer vacation there during my childhood and it's still a priority to visit when I go home to CA.


----------



## JenFromOC (Jan 23, 2014)

Born in Anaheim, CA...lived in Honolulu for 3 years...now in smalltown Genoa, NE.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 25, 2014)

Born in Ohio, Living in Michigan.

One Saturday every November, I get in a classic rivalry with myself


----------



## kizzylove (Feb 27, 2014)

Born in Belize City, Belize
Live in Naples, FL


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 27, 2014)

kizzylove said:


> Born in Belize City, Belize
> Live in Naples, FL



I went to Lely High School in Naples, FL!


----------



## BigCutieAspen (Mar 16, 2014)

southern ontario, and southern ontario lol

and sushi :3 !!


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 17, 2014)

Born in Renton, WA currently in Pullman, WA.


----------



## Esther (Mar 17, 2014)

BigCutieAspen said:


> southern ontario, and southern ontario lol
> 
> and sushi :3 !!



That's where my hometown is, too. I miss it!


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 17, 2014)

Born in Peoria, IL, raised in a small town 15 minutes from Peoria, same house my entire life.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Mar 18, 2014)

Born in Leeds, grew up in Edinburgh, currently living in Belfast.


----------



## big_lad27 (Mar 24, 2014)

Born in Guisbrough and currently living in Redcar, North East Coast, UK


----------

